# 2TB 2.5" internal hard drive needed for upgarding laptop storage.



## tushargupta (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi to all,

I have a Lenovo G500 laptop with 500GB internal storage. I am thinking to add another 2TB hard drive by removing DVD drive and adding a HDD caddy. 
All i can find are samsung 2.5" hdd ~Rs.9k.

Kindly suggest...

Thanks in advance
Tushar


----------



## seamon (Aug 29, 2015)

Look if this is available somewhere in India.


----------



## rj27 (Aug 29, 2015)

Just advising to stay away from Samsung hdd at any cost, pathetic is still less to describe their performance over the time. Prefer WD then Seagate, at any cost avoid samsung for your future peace of mind.


----------



## DK_WD (Aug 31, 2015)

tushargupta said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I have a Lenovo G500 laptop with 500GB internal storage. I am thinking to add another 2TB hard drive by removing DVD drive and adding a HDD caddy.
> All i can find are samsung 2.5" hdd ~Rs.9k.
> ...



Hi Tushar,

For specific model for the HDD, its all depend on your requirements. If you are planning for normal storage like torrent, picture, movie and data storage, so I’d suggest you to go with the WD Green drive. 

In simple terms,

WD Green = Energy saving, backups and storage use

For more information about WD Green HDD, you may refer the below link:

Support Answers

Hope it helps.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Aug 31, 2015)

You can also find HGST Travelstar 5K1500 1.5TB 2.5-Inch Mobile 5400 RPM: Amazon.in: Electronics In India.Check your local stores


----------



## tushargupta (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 2TB 2.5&quot; internal hard drive needed for upgarding laptop storage.*

I need for simple data storage. I live in delhi. Does anybody have any idea whether 2tb drives are available in nehru place market? Nothing much available online. My budget is as less as possible for decent warranty & reliability drive.
Thanks for replies...

- - - Updated - - -

Few weeks ago i saw an eBay posting for 2tb 2.5" WD drive. 4-5 pcs left at the time. It was imported one. 6 month seller warranty. Very cheap ... i remember ~5k. But was of 9mm thickness. So i didnt go ahead with that (my laptop need thinner)
Anybody has any experience / opinion with imported drives?
Pls share...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2015)

[MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION], any 2.5" slim ( 7mm) 2 TB drives with >= 3 year warranty from WD or even Hitachi (since WD owns their HDD business) around 7k?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 1, 2015)

one of my friend visited nehru place a few days ago & max you can get is 1tb 2.5" internal hdd.i suggest getting WD scorpio blue 1tb 2.5" hdd for ~4k & buy an external WD ultra 1tb usb 3.0 hdd.also just think that it is not a good idea to have too much storage in a not so accessible place(hdd caddy in a laptop).i was also thinking of installing 1tb hdd in hdd caddy in laptop but decided against it.the reason is if any time my laptop goes bad(it is quite old) i simply need a screwdriver & 2 min to access primary hdd slot(it is usually same for most laptops) & i can take out & put the hdd in a usb enclosure.compare this to much more complicated & time taking procedure to access hdd caddy.


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 2TB 2.5&quot; internal hard drive needed for upgarding laptop storage.*



SaiyanGoku said:


> [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION], any 2.5" slim ( 7mm) 2 TB drives with >= 3 year warranty from WD or even Hitachi (since WD owns their HDD business) around 7k?




Hi  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],

2.5" drives with 7mm thickness that we manufacture go up to 1TB only. Larger capacity would be thicker, as with most other manufacturers.

My advice if you wish to go for 2TB storage for your laptop, is to have an external drive as suggested by  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]. This could be like our WD My Passport series of external hard drives or you can purchase a 2TB 2.5" one and install it in a casing.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION], any 2.5" slim ( 7mm) 2 TB drives with >= 3 year warranty from WD or even Hitachi (since WD owns their HDD business) around 7k?




Hi [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],

2.5" drives with 7mm thickness that we manufacture go up to 1TB only. Larger capacity would be thicker, as with most other manufacturers.

My advice if you wish to go for 2TB storage for your laptop, is to have an external drive as suggested by [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]. This could be like our WD My Passport series of external hard drives or you can purchase a 2TB 2.5" one and install it in a casing.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 2TB 2.5&quot; internal hard drive needed for upgarding laptop storage.*



DK_WD said:


> Hi  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],
> 
> 2.5" drives with 7mm thickness that we manufacture go up to 1TB only. Larger capacity would be thicker, as with most other manufacturers.
> 
> My advice if you wish to go for 2TB storage for your laptop, is to have an external drive as suggested by  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]. This could be like our WD My Passport series of external hard drives or you can purchase a 2TB 2.5" one and install it in a casing.



Already have 4.5 TB worth of external hdds. Since taking my entire collection is troublesome, I was planning to get a 2tb laptop hdd and carrying selected and/or unwatched content only.


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],

As per your requirement, I’d suggest you to go with the NAS storage devices. This kind of devices are user friendly, easy to access and purposely designed for the backup.

Example: 

Support Answers 

Support Answers 

Support Answers

Just a suggestion, if you have any old computer or laptop, it can be used as a media server and NAS with HDD enclosure. you have to just connect with the USB port and share the drive on the network. For android and other gadget access the data, you have to install the software in the system and gadget too.

Hope it helps.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2015)

I would've went for NAS if India didn't had such pathetic internet. I think I'd have to settle for 1TB 2.5" slim drive only. 

Which one would you recommend?


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],

Based on your requirement, I’d suggest you to go with the WD Blue drive. The WD Blue drive is use of normal computing, daily use drives, solid performance and budget drive. WD Blue HDD models are available from 250GB to 1TB.  

The following link describes the specifications for the WD Blue HDD:

WD Blue = Solid performance

Support Answers 

Good luck


----------



## tushargupta (Sep 15, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],
> 
> Based on your requirement, I’d suggest you to go with the WD Blue drive. The WD Blue drive is use of normal computing, daily use drives, solid performance and budget drive. WD Blue HDD models are available from 250GB to 1TB.
> 
> ...



I have decided to go with 1TB drive in laptop caddy.   [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] can u pls explain difference between WD green and blue drives? and which one has longer life expectancy?

Regards


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2015)

WD Blue is better & as far as i know the commonly available laptop WD hdd is scorpio blue only.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2015)

^ Hitachi drives can also be considered since WD owns their HDD business.


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 16, 2015)

tushargupta said:


> I have decided to go with 1TB drive in laptop caddy.   [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] can u pls explain difference between WD green and blue drives? and which one has longer life expectancy?
> 
> Regards



Hi [MENTION=60252]tushargupta[/MENTION],

For more information about WD internal HDD, I would like to add some word in it. We all are aware that each of WD HDD has different specification for use. The WD Blue drive is use of normal computing, daily use drives, solid performance and budget drive. WD Blue HDD models are available from 250GB to 1TB. The WD Green HDD has preferred for data storage, backup, save power and quiet environment. WD Green drive models are available from 1.5TB and 2TB. 

The following colors describe the specifications for WD HDD:

WD Blue = Solid performance

Support Answers

WD Green = Energy saving , backups and storage use

Support Answers  

Good luck


----------

